# Betta wont spread fins anymore



## maladroit242 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ive had my betta Bowie since november and he has been perfectly healthy and normal. Up until last week. Now he will randomly spaz out and wont eat his food. He'll start to swim near it but then just swim right under it and ignore it. Most noticeably, he no longer spreads his fins out. Ever. Some help would be much appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi maladroit and welcome to the forum. Can you fill out the sticky in the diseases section? The info there will help us figure out what's wrong with Bowie.


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233 Here's a link  It's okay, everyone was new at one time, LOL


----------



## maladroit242 (Jul 1, 2011)

sorry about that

Housing 
What size is your tank? 1-2 gallon bowl
What temperature is your tank? mid to upper 70s. i know thats on the cooler side but its never bothered him before.
Does your tank have a filter? no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? no
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? just a couple toys

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? not sure the brand but its pellets that game in a plastic package in the shape of a fish
How often do you feed your betta fish? two pellets a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? once a month
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 90%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? conditioner and ive been adding a teaspoon of epsom salt everyday (while also changing his water everyday) since tuesday

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
N/A
Ammonia: 
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? His fins are no longer spread out and flowing. His color might have also slightly changed.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He's just been noticeably different in every way after getting no know him for 8 months. He wont eat his food and he'll randomly start swimming quickly in different directions
When did you start noticing the symptoms? A week and a half ago
Have you started treating your fish? Yes by cleaning his bowl everyday and adding a teaspoon of epsom salt. 
Does your fish have any history of being ill? None. 
How old is your fish (approximately)? Got him this past november so 9 months plus however long he was in the pet store before


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, he isnt feeling well because he is literally burning in his own waste, I'm afraid. Water changes in such a small tank need to be twice a week, at least 1-50% change and 1-100% change every week. 

Bettas fins get clamped because they are ill and/or very stressed. I would recommend you clean his water 100% every day such as your doing. The epsom salt is for bloating, so it won't help him at all because he isnt bloated with just two pellets a day. If you are going to add salt, go to the store and get API Aquarium Salt, and use 1 teaspoon per gallon in the tank with daily 100% water changes, but use the salt for no more than 10 days. Try to use a cleaned out milk jug to premix the salt in conditioned water. If you just toss it in the tank with him without mixing it in another container first it will just burn him.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

In anything under 5gal you need to be doing 2 water changes a week to keep ammonia levels down. It sounds like poor water quality might be affecting him.
In a 1-5 gal tank one 50% and one 100% change should be sufficient.
How long have you been doing the daily changes and salt treatment?

A thermometer and a heater would also be a sound investment. You can get a thermometer for 2-3 dollars at a pet shop. 

Otherwise I'm not sure what else to suggest, hopefully someone else can have some better advise.


----------



## maladroit242 (Jul 1, 2011)

ive been changing it everyday since tuesday. i just find it strange that he has been fine all this time and just became different out of the blue


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

It just takes awhile for the bettas body to start to shut down and decide it's had enough. At least the little gaffer is getting better care now


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

He definately needs more water changes- like everyone else suggested two a week at least, maybe more if you are up to it.  Once you get him on lots of water changes like normal, he should be okay  If he has fin rot treat him with stress coat (if you have it.) But it is very cheap, and also doubles as a water conditioner. You can buy it practically anywhere, but anywho good luck and hope your little finned friend pulls through


----------



## maladroit242 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guys i really appreciate the help. I'll post again if he doesnt improve


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Get better soon fishy


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

is your tank by any chance the Aquablock?


----------



## maladroit242 (Jul 1, 2011)

no its a plastic bowl

his fins are looking slightly better but he still wont eat and its been at least a week since he last has. i tried giving him dried bloodworms but he ignores them just like the pellets. he isnt looking good and im extremely worried


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

when my boys dont eat I feed them frozen or live foods usually that gets them hungry  best of luck!


----------

